
Show HN: Approximal – hyperlocal augmented serendipity for iOS - mjmsmith
http://approximalapp.com/
======
dsjoerg
Just installed it... really beautiful and well done. Looking forward to
bumping into people unexpectedly!

------
ndmakw
Wow! This could be super useful.

